# Sealing Smelly Wood



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but here goes. While remodeling a kitchen I had to cut out a piece of 1st floor ceiling rock to replace it due to water damage. After I cut out about a 3×6 piece a cascade of rat droppings rained out of the ceiling. And the smell…....................P-U !!!! There were tunnnels running through the insulation and rat nest made of insulation paper everywhere. Yuk !!!!!

This is an expensive home in a pricey subdivision but was vacant for several years. They chewed through a bathroom vent pipe and made a rat city in the floor system. I'm tearing out all the first floor ceilings, about 50 boards, and insulation, cleaning the joist, plumbing and whatever else they've soiled up there then I need to seal the wood because the smell is still prevelent.

Anybody reccomend something to seal the floor joist bottom plate to stop the rat piss smell? I'd rather it be something clear as it's going over structural members.

Rick


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Try Zizzner's seal coat.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

This works great, I have used it to cover subflooring where a cat had urinated on the carpet through to the wood below. Smell GONE !
It is expensive but worth the money !

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=406

Lisa


----------



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I think I'll give the Rustoleum stuff a try.

Rick


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

kilz


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Shellac works GREAT sealing in smells…

From a can, either the dewaxed Zinnser Seal Coat[ (mentioned above) or waxed Zinnser Clear Shellac versions will work great. You can even get it in spray bombs.

BTW… BIN is shellac!


----------

